# Torn between Solo Stove Campfire and Origo 3000



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I'm behind the 8 ball on this one I don't even have a backup plan yet if I lose my gas burners/oven at home. I have them both in my Amazon cart and don't know if I should A - get the Solo Stove and stock pile a bunch of charcoal...or B - buy the Origo and stock pile a ton of alcohol. Both seem fairly safe to stock pile (I'm not crazy about propane storage). Solo Stove looks pretty easy but I'm thinking that the ease of use advantage goes to simply pouring some alcohol into the Origo. I also think the Origo flame would be smaller and less conspicuous...but the Solo Stove advantage is that in a pinch twigs in my back yard can be used as fuel.

I don't care about the price difference, which choice do you guys think is a better backup plan for emergency cooking? I'm getting a solar oven but that's not available until the fall and it's more of a 'Fun' purchase anyway.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Would not be without my woodstove at home. I have a 3-burner coleman for warm weather/car camping, and a MSR dragonfly for backpacking. The coleman will run on unleaded if needed and the MSR on kerosene/diesel, but usually on white gas.

have not had a look at the stoves you mention


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I store Propane ( And gas but cycle ) for both generator and back up stoves. Keeps for ever, relatively safe to store, and I don't have to cycle.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Would not be without my woodstove at home.


I'm pretty jealous of people with wood stoves I would love to have one!

I don't have the right living arrangement for some things that I'd like to do. My problem with propane also come down to my living arrangement. Whatever fuel I store must be stored in my living space I do not have a garage or shed...so I'm uncomfortable with propane, and especially gasoline.


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

Why don't you make a rocket stove with a coffee can and some soup cans? It uses twigs and such for fuel. I just fished mine out and tested it again to make any modifications because when I made it last year, it didn't burn well at all, even though I followed the directions to the letter. After spending hours looking at designs big and small yesterday, I decided my 'chimney' needed to be taller for more draft so I crafted another can, identical to the core can with 1/2 inch slits all around the bottom and flared it a tiny bit. It fit nice and snug. I also cut some air spaces 1/2 inch wide x 1/2 inch long around the top so air can go through and not smother the fire. It also created a natural base for a pan to set on. Works great but it is a constant feeder because of the small fuel. But, you can cook on it and unless you're in the middle of the ocean or a dessert, there's almost always burnable brush and twigs available. I used sand for the insulator. Cost - zero dollars!

This does get warm on the exterior so a brick or something thick and non flammable on the bottom is advised. Or, you can make a beer can alcohol stove. They only take a few minutes and don't get hot on the bottom at all so can even be set on a wood floor.

The original beer can stove:


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I have the solo for backpacking and keep one in my INCH bag and I think it's a very good stove. But for when the SHTF and I have to cook enough food to feed my family then I plan on using my SilverFire Rocket or Hunter Chimney Gasifier Stove.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Check out the canteen shop.com

They have a wood/alcohol stove set up thats compact.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What Tennessee said.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My vote for the Coleman stoves. If you get the duel fuel,IE,Coleman fuel or regular pump gas than fuel storage should not be a problem. Get a spare generator and your GTG.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Gridrebel said:


> Why don't you make a rocket stove with a coffee can and some soup cans? It uses twigs and such for fuel...


This is what i like about the Solo Stove, twigs & scraps etc. But I'd rather pay the money and have a durable tank that won't break after a lot of use than to doctor something up.



Tennessee said:


> I have the solo for backpacking and keep one in my INCH bag and I think it's a very good stove. But for when the SHTF and I have to cook enough food to feed my family then I plan on using my SilverFire Rocket or Hunter Chimney Gasifier Stove.


If it's in your inch bag than I'm assuming that you don't have the Solo Stove Campfire which is considerably bigger than the other 2. I was eyeing up a rocket stove too but the one I was looking at was the EcoZoom Versa...between the 2 i thought that it looked simpler to top feed than bottom feed, but i could be wrong.

Wow no love for the Origo so far, when i think about the sinerio you point out, feeding a family for an extended time, i can't help but think the alcohol Origo would be hands down easier. Assuming of course that having enough fuel would not be an issue (denatured alcohol isn't terrible expensive i can store an awful lot of it).



Operator6 said:


> Check out the canteen shop.com
> 
> They have a wood/alcohol stove set up thats compact.


Ok thanks i'll check them out

Also, how about alcohol stove vs Solo/Rocket stove when it comes to lung health? Even if you cook outside, how do the fumes compare when used on a regular basis? Isn't denatured alcohol much better on the lungs than charcoal? If I used a Solo/Rocket on a regular basis i would charcoal a lot, was easier than struggling with damp wood


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stop overthinking. See what Tennessee said.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Stop overthinking. See what Tennessee said.


I'm sensing some hostility in this post...i vote that we ban Slippy's ass again! Lol just kidding


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a wood stove, and a EcoZoom Rocket Stove for backup. But until my fuel runs out I would be using a Butane Stove for cooking.

I bought two stoves and four cases of canisters for under $200. You can cook a long time using just one canister and they are fairly safe to store inside, long as you don't keep them next to or near any heat source. You can get a case of fuel for less than $2. each on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Butane-GasOne-Canisters-Portable-Camping/dp/B001D7FYCI/ref=sr_1_1?s=outdoor-recreation&ie=UTF8&qid=1461595875&sr=1-1&keywords=butane+fuel+canister

Amazon.com : Coleman Butane Instastart Stove : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just get something. Several options are better than none and give you choice for purpose. 

Over the years i have collected

Wood fire place 
Biolite stove
Coleman propane burner
Another propane burner thats smaller and lighter
Msr pocket rocket
Esbit alcohol stove set

Lots of fuel for each. Endless supplies in the forset around the house for 2 of them. 

If you have a propane barbeque just get several cannisters that with judicial use would last a long time.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Lots of options, I would lean towards the solo, if I were in the market for another stove. 
I opted for an Emberlit simply because it uses twigs for fuel and takes down to a package thinner than my folding wind screen. 
I have sterno stoves, alcohol stoves, isobutyl stoves, esbit fuel tab stoves and Coleman canister stoves. 
It is all about having options.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

True options are a better way to go. As for the wood/coal option, after Tennessee's post i started looking into the Silverfire Survivor and i now like that one more than Eco Zoom Versa and the Solo Stove Campfire. For the record compactness is not something i care about. Good advice guys


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I must say they sure don't give them duel fuel coleman stove away do they? Roy


----------



## LeonK (Sep 18, 2018)

I think you should try bioethanol fireplace. They are so cool and stylish. Such fireplaces produce no ash, smell and are completely safe for the enviroment. My family is using Planika ethanol fireplace for years and we are very satisfied!


----------

